# Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!



## Mjanek (19. August 2004)

Hallo
Habe das Thema gestern schon mal eingestellt,ich denke aber die Überschrift war nicht aussagekräftig genug.Also nochmal
Ich fahre am Freitag für 10 Tage nach Dahme (komme aus NRW und habe null Ahnung vom Küstenangeln) und wollte mich erkundigen was man als Spinnfischer in dem Gebiet so alles treiben kann (Speziell vom Ufer aus) also es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand einige Stellen empfehlen  könnte die man auch zu Fuss beangeln kann.Auch Köderempfehlungen und zu erwartende Fischarten wären nicht schlecht.(der alte Tread könnte eigentlich gelöscht werden)
Gruß an alle
Markus


----------



## theactor (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

HI,

um diese Zeit wird es mit dem Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus schwierig - den Dorschen ist es unter Land zu warm. Aber dennoch ist es in der Dämmerung immer einen Versuch wert!
Ich fische gerne mit Wobblern (Derzeitiger Favorit: der "Spöket" Wobblerin in 18 Gramm von Falkfisch, oder versuche es mit "Klassikern" wie Hansen Flash (rotschwarz).

Stellen: Schau mal hier 
Uuund: wenn Du unter SUCHEN "Dahme" eingibst, sind da einige vielleicht ganz interessante Themen! 


Viel Spaß, Erholung und viele Fische!


----------



## Mjanek (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Mich würden vor allen Dingen Mefos und Hornhechte interessieren besteht da jetzt die Möglichkeit auf einen Fang, oder ist es die falsche Jahreszeit?
Und was ist mit Mindestmaßen und Schohnzeiten?
Ich wollte 0,10 Geflochtene Stroft auf einer 2500er Stradic benutzen und als Rute eine Sportex Turbo Spinn 4 mit 60g Wurfgewicht, oder sollte ich besser eine Carat Spinn mit 40g benutzen die aber für meine begriffe etwas zu weich wäre?Fragen über Fragen  :q


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Hi,
ich würde die Carat 40gr Rute nehmen und es nachts mit schwarzen Blinkern und Wobblern versuchen: Spöket, Falkfish, Gladsax, Hansen oder Snaps -ist glaube ich mehr oder weniger wurscht, hauptsache schwarz. Mit Schnur und Rolle wirst Du schon gut klar kommen aber spüle Sie nach dem fischen einmal kräftig ab. Meerforellen Mindestmaß: 40cm und Dorsch: 35cm.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*



			
				Mjanek schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würden vor allen Dingen Mefos und Hornhechte interessieren besteht da jetzt die Möglichkeit auf einen Fang, oder ist es die falsche Jahreszeit?



Für Hornhecht ist es ein bischen spät aber man kann noch Glück haben. Die wirst Du aber nur tagsüber fangen können.


----------



## Mjanek (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Danke euch ich hoffe das wird was Spec.an Findling DANKE


----------



## Palerado (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Ist das Mindestmaß für Dorsch in Schleswig Holstein nicht 38?????
Ich meine sowas gelesen zu haben.

Edit: Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Scheinen tatsächlich 35 zu sein.
Warum stand auf Fehmarn in irgendeinem Prospekt denn dann 38???

Ist ja auch egal. 38 ist schon in ORdnung.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Mir rutschen diese Babyfische auch immer durch die Finger


----------



## Mjanek (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

So heute binn ich dann wieder zurückgekommen und wass soll ich sagen...es war einfach Geil.
Naja am Anfang war ich ein wenig Überfordert (ich hatte kein Waatzeug und nur in der Badehose Brandungsangeln zu betreiben ist bei den momentanen Temperaturen der Ostsee nicht wirklich förderlich für die weitere Familienplanung).Ich habe dann aber in Heiligenhafen und in Neustadt einige sehr nette Leute kennengelernt und habe mich erstmal mit dem Nötigsten eingedeckt.Tja also vorweck, ich hatte leider kein Glück mit den Mefos aber dafür war das Wasser Hornhecht verseucht.Jeder dritte bis fünfte Wurf war ein treffer, leider hatte ich zu Anfang sehr viele Aussteiger und Fehlbisse.Nachdem ich aber einen kleineren Drilling an einem Wirbel als Verlängerung ans ende des Blinkers gepackt hatte erhöhte sich die Fangzahl drastisch.Leider war nur ein Ofenrohr von 82cm dabei.Am dritten Tag gegen Abend waren sogar 2 Dorsche von ca 50cm dabei.Alles in allem war das ein toller Familienurlaub mit wunderbaren Angelerfahrungen.Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

das klingt ja toll! glückwuuunsch
#r 


wie weit draußen warst du denn? und wie waren die aüßeren umstände?#c 
welche köder hattest du dabei?
bin übernächste woche in der nähe von dahme und will dann mein glück herrausfordern#a 
bin also für aktuelle tips immer dankbar!


----------



## Mjanek (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Also zum Wetter brauche ich eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen (Regen Sonne mix).Ich war zunächst in der nähe des Leuchtturms,zu anfang ging das auch sehr gut,leider wurde der Wind so stark,das ich bei der Brandung keinen vernünftigen Halt finden konnte.Ausserdem war das wasser nach 2 Tagen super trübe.Ich binn dann zum sog. Hundestrand gegangen (oberhalb auf der Leuchtturmstrasse sind zwei Parkplätze) und habe dort ab ca 17 Uhr jeden Tag gestanden.Am zweiten Parkplatz Richtung Leuchtturm geht ein kleiner weg hinunter und am dortigen Strand führt eine Steinpackung etwa 10m ins Wasser.Wenn man nun an der Steinpackung entlang ins Wasser geht steigt der Grund nach ca 20m bis auf 30cm wieder an.Ab da geht es dann gemächlich auf 120cm - 130cm dort kann man dann parallel zum Strand eine Strecke von 300m nach rechts und Links beangeln (brauchte ich aber nicht,irgendwie war überall ein Hotspot).Die Dorsche kamen erst gegen Abend ab ca 20.30 Uhr dann waren auch plötzlich die Hechte weg.Ich hatte auch noch ein Erlebniss der dritten Art,als ich meinen 25g Snaps Blinker in Silber (in Heiligenhafen auf der Poststr. ist der Angelladen) etwa 50 m von mir im wasser einschlagen sah,stieg ein silberner Rücken (also ohne Übertreibung (was bei Anglern ja so eine Sache ist) zwischen 60-65cm aus dem Wasser.Ich denke mal das war eine Mefo.Also alles was silbern, schmal und zwischen 25g und 30g liegt sollte als Köder funktionieren.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Na prima, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen, mit der Mefo das klappt dann beim nächsten mal.  
Danke für den Bericht.


----------



## Medo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Fang!

Manch einer der Küstenbewohner hat zur Zeit auch nicht mehr ergattert!


----------



## Flombo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

|wavey: Hallo..
Ich hab da mal ne frage an die , die sich im Raum Lensterstrand bis Grömitz Seebrücke vlt auch Bliesdorf aukennen.....Ich angel sonst immer Grömitz auf der Seebrücke auf Hornhecht aber wollte auch mal mit BLinker darauf angeln.Und wollte fragen wo gute gebiete dafür sind


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Herzlich willkommen im Board Flombo,
ich kann Dir Dahmeshöved am Leuchturm empfehlen, dort sind vorgelagerte Kraut- u. Mischgrundbänke, die sich super zum Hornhechangeln anbieten.
Weiterhin kannst Du auch in Bliesdorf auf der rechten Strandseite Hornhechte überlisten.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Timmy4903 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlich willkommen im Board Flombo,
> ich kann Dir Dahmeshöved am Leuchturm empfehlen, dort sind vorgelagerte Kraut- u. Mischgrundbänke, die sich super zum Hornhechangeln anbieten.
> Weiterhin kannst Du auch in Bliesdorf auf der rechten Strandseite Hornhechte überlisten.
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich mich anschließen... Durch Bliesdorf durch und rechts halten. Kommst dann auf einen Camoingplatz zu! Feldweg ca. 300m zu ner Eisentreppe! Da ist Mischgrund und sollte klappen...ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht da!


----------



## Flombo (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Dankeschön .......Ich habe da noch so ne frage am letzten Wochenende war ich auf der Seebrücke in Grömitz auf Hornhechte angeln aber nichts gefangen außer einen obwohl die sonne geschien hat und nur kleine wellen dort waren es kamen insgesamt 5 Hornhechtangler keiner hat was gefangen und keiner weiß woran das lag.......ich hoffe ihr wisst es bitte antworten 

Gruß FLo


----------



## Micky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Vielleicht waren die Fische mehr im Flachwasserbereich unterwegs... die wahren gründe werden wir niemals erfahren  
Im vergangenen Jahr hatten wir auch mal einen Tag wo nix ging, aber das ist eigentlich eher die Ausnahme.
Mal versuchen den Köder auf verschiedene Höhen anzubieten, oder mal von heringsfetzen auf Sandaal umsteigen. Versuch macht Klug... #c #6


----------



## Flombo (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

Dankeeee......


----------



## alex 1983 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*

hallo angelfreunde ich hab eine frage muss ich noch eine tageskarte kaufen oder reicht aus fischerreischein.


----------



## degl (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Dahme,brauche dringend Tip´s !!!!*



alex 1983 schrieb:


> hallo angelfreunde ich hab eine frage muss ich noch eine tageskarte kaufen oder reicht aus fischerreischein.



An der SH-Ostseeküste reicht der gültige Jahresfischereischein...........Ausnahme die mir bekannt ist das Brodtner-Ufer(nähe Travemünde)

gruß degl


----------

